
Show HN: Botmake 2.0 No code chatbot creation tool - faridmovsumov
http://botmake.io/?ref=hn
======
peeterx
Chatbot creation platforms have really seen great improvements, having the
ability to build a chatbot without having to worry about the complexity of the
code behind the whole set up is really a bonus to many business owners who
need chatbots for their businesses.

But with so many tools out there, setting up a custom AI chatbot can be so
annoying. Many of the tools seem to miss a feature that you REALLY need.

Most times they all force you to pay to have that “Powered by….” imprint
removed and AI doesn’t work.

How about a done-for-you solution? These Chatifai guys set up a simple custom
chatbot for just 19$/m in 72 hours after placing your order!
[https://chatifai.datawisepro.com](https://chatifai.datawisepro.com)

